# 11 yr old daughter first bow kill



## mmwiley1040 (Oct 11, 2011)

Madeline harvested her first deer with her bow Sept. 24. Her mom and I are so happy for her. She has been hunting since she was 7 and since then has had good success. At 7 first doe with her .223, age 9 first buck with .223, age 10 first hog with .223 and first mess of squirrels with 20 guage, Age 11 doe with her bow. We love you Madeline.


----------



## K80 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is great!  I'm impressed that she's using a compound and not a crossbow, not that a crossbow kill wouldn't be impressive as well.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats to her


----------



## mst88 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow, very impressive. If only I could get my daughter out hunting with me...


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats I just shot my bowkill a week ago. What bow are you using.


----------



## Mangler (Oct 11, 2011)

Grrreat job Madeline! Way to go!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 12, 2011)

Quite the ourdoorswoman! Nice job!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome!!!  congrats Madeline.

Hoss


----------



## Bryan K (Oct 14, 2011)

You rule Madeline!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats, great way to raise a kid.


----------



## jkk6028 (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome, she is quite the hunter


----------



## PChunter (Oct 14, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! I love it, congrats on raising a great girl


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## tournament fisher (Oct 15, 2011)

awesome achievement young lady!!!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 17, 2011)

great job young lady!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 17, 2011)

Heck yeah Madeline! You rock young lady...........WTG!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 17, 2011)

EXCELLENT !!!!


----------



## bdillard (Oct 25, 2011)

that is what its all about. i love seeing the kids get involved in the outdoors... congrats to her on her success...


----------



## Rick3060 (Oct 26, 2011)

I envy you guys and so happy for her. That dont get no better. My 4 year old daughter hopefully will have same intrest.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet progression in the hunting career!  Congrats!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 22, 2011)

Good for her! My oldest daughter was a terror on the deer herd with her bow when she was 10-16. Enjoy those special days.


----------



## poolman67 (Dec 22, 2011)

wow!! great job


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 22, 2011)

those pics put a big smile on my face. way to go girl. tell them boys you will give them lessons.


----------



## firemanny (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think she will have any problems telling or showing the "boys" how its done. What a great little outdoorsman. Congrats to the family


----------



## mcdonald (Jan 14, 2012)

I Love seeing girls enjoying the outdoors!! Congrats!!! Go Girl Power!!!


----------



## sean777 (Jan 17, 2012)

you rock...your future in hunting looks very bright


----------



## jf950y (Jan 20, 2012)

My daughter and I are very impressed.


----------



## alan (Feb 7, 2012)

Wish I could get my kids to half of what she has done! 
Congrats


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's great.  It is nice to see kids having success in the outdoors.  You have instilled the passion in her at an early age.  Congrats to you both.


----------

